

V2.1.0 of Go-Json-Rest is out with Apache style logging, JSONP, and more - ant0ine
https://github.com/ant0ine/go-json-rest/releases/tag/v2.1.0

======
keda
I love how extensive the examples are. Great work. Would you consider post it
to [http://www.reddit.com/r/golang](http://www.reddit.com/r/golang) ?

~~~
ant0ine
Thanks! I'll post it on Reddit.

